# My Toro 824 XL spruced up.



## Tannersnoo#1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Here’s a pic of my Toro 824 XL I purchased new in mid 1990s. I sanded and repainted the inner chute, new belts, new brake shoe, sanded primed and spot painted the few rust spots. Put an LED light in. Ready for another quarter century of service. 😊


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks really nice. I have yet to have a Toro wear out, even ones from the 1980's. The only thing I don't like is the impeller bushing . . . I would prefer a regular bearing instead of a bushing. Does the XL have the bushing or a bearing?


I have the Powershift 824, which shares many of the parts used on the XL's. The thought of 50 years out of a machine is crazy longevity !!!


----------



## Tannersnoo#1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Does the XL have the bushing or a bearing? It has a bushing. I keep the bushing well lubricated. It’s held up over the years. The skids are getting thin and the OEMs are either not available or ridiculous in price.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Looks great


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Looks great. Is it battery-powered light?


----------



## Tannersnoo#1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Looks great. Is it battery-powered light? It is not. This model has an AC pigtail. I used a bridge rectifier to convert AC to DC and then soldered in an electrolytic capacitor to clean up the DC voltage. I got the idea from this forum. It works great.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

tpenfield said:


> Looks really nice. I have yet to have a Toro wear out, even ones from the 1980's. The only thing I don't like is the impeller bushing . . . I would prefer a regular bearing instead of a bushing. Does the XL have the bushing or a bearing?
> 
> 
> I have the Powershift 824, which shares many of the parts used on the XL's. The thought of 50 years out of a machine is crazy longevity !!!


BUSHING!!! when i looked up the number for my 38801 it was the same one as both my 88 and 97 powershifts. 

only problem i ever had was the 88 624 p/s the control panel box cracked , NLA at the time and it was than 20 years old


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice work, your xl824 PT looks good tannersnoo. thanks for the idea also, I have some LED lights that look like yours that I was wondering what to do with


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Top notch machine! One of the most capable IMO. Hogs through any depth of snow and chucks it a mile (w/ the impeller kit); controls are better than the previous gen as well.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

so what is the difference between the "standard" Power Throw and the XL during these years? I see these used and am considering picking one up. I see the articulated chute mechanism. What else? Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* MAZEL TOV on that 1. :wavetowel2:*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

nice machine...someone on here swapped a bearing for that bushing...maybe Shaw 351?


----------

